

How to write a big app in an obscure Lisp dialect - j_baker
http://www.prodevtips.com/2010/03/20/how-to-write-a-big-app-in-an-obscure-lisp-dialect-you-dont-know/

======
dman
Very interesting, I did not know about the object persistence in picolisp
before this. I will take a longer look at the language now.

